# Cabela's Outdoor Adventures (guide service)?



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

What is the opinion of using the hutning guides through Cabela's Outdoor Adventures?
They seem to offer quite a range of animals, locations and prices but I read this on another website:
_"Clue , if you find your outfitter through Cabelas then you're asking for it. Outfitters on Cabelas need work...because their word of mouth reputation isn't booking them up. If they've been in business for a few years you need to run , not walk , away."_

That kind of makes sense and got me thinking.
Has anyone used them? (I'm looking at archery pronghorn and caribou.)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a friend use them for a moose hunt in Nova Scotia and he had a great time. Perhaps what you read on another web site also had starving outfitters and wanted to knock the Cabela's site. 

Cabela's is just acting as a broker for the outfitter and from what I looked at they picked some great hunts and outfitters, but that doesn't mean that you don't have to do your homework on them to see if they fit your needs and expectations for the hunt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

From a purely business perspective, if I'm an outfitter/guide, why wouldn't I want Cabelas to advertise for me? It is safe to say that Cabelas has the absolute market penetration in the hunting/fishing outdoors world. Heck, every hunter has a cabelas catalog on the back of the toilet so why not partner with them if you are selling anything hunting? Any business that relies only on word of mouth for advertising is really really small and wants to stay small, or they are failing. If I could get Cabelas to broker the work I do, I'd do it in a heart beat.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

From what I've seen, their listings are way overpriced. There are several great antelope outfitter specials advertised on http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/832100588 with many hunt reports from members to verify the guide. For a caribou hunt, if you are thinking Alaska then do a search through the posts on http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/forum.php? there is lots of info on outfitters and transporters, and most importantly, on the various herds and hunt quality.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> From what I've seen, their listings are way overpriced. There are several great antelope outfitter specials advertised on http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/832100588 with many hunt reports from members to verify the guide. For a caribou hunt, if you are thinking Alaska then do a search through the posts on http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/forum.php? there is lots of info on outfitters and transporters, and most importantly, on the various herds and hunt quality.


If you have ever looked at outfitters price list you will see that there are those that charge very little and then there are those that charge a lot more. Usually the ones that charge more have better access to a trophy area than the ones that are cheaper. They will mostly hunt private land where the cheap one will be hunting public ground. Also I have found that the more expensive hunts will cater to you more than the cheap ones. You may be hunting out of a cheap tent on the cheap ones where you will have a nice warm cabin on the more expensive ones.

It all depends on what you want.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good info, and much appreciated.
Thanks for the new leads.


----------

